# breakaway HDX with Tournament Butt question



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

All,

Anyone has experience casting OTG with the HDX + tournament butt 175 gr? How would you characterize the rod? Is it stiff or better suited for pendulum?

thanks


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought the same tournament butt from D Surf several years ago to match a factory HDX that was for sale here, which I picked up. 
I never did field cast it but fished it several times. I found it to be to large and a monster for 4-5 lb drum in the surf. 
Still pristine can be had with both butts and the factory tip. Send a Pm and I will list it properly so there is no flack.
He is the one to contact on the rod you are asking about if he still visits here.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Still here......and still have a couple I use for spinning. Used my conventional HDX with tournament butt mostly with Hatteras cast, some OTG....it is stiff.....but also works fine with pendulum. Throws very well with 6 oz.....hard to beat with the option of two butts in its price range.......often thought I could use two butts-one for sitting, other for standing.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The HDX is a fairly stiff tipped rod which makes it a good choice for groundcasting. The tournament butt gives it a larger arc/path that in theory will give more distance on a groundcast (or pendulum for that matter). Start slow, finish fast and you should be fine.

Tommy


----------

